# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Finasteride has destroyed my entire life

## Jimmyjames1980

This is my story and a warning to anybody put there even the slightest bit worried about hair loss.
I'm 6"2,v good looking and Neva been short of the female attention,iv lived a fantastic life,great family and great job.i consider myself a perfectionist and loved physical challenges.iv trained hard since I was 16 and built my body in to what I call a machine.i was top at swimming,mountain biking and fought mma for 3 years up until the year of 2011 when my relationship broke down with my girlfriend,the love of my life.i couldn't understand why she didn't want me anymore after I gave her my soul and was offering her a life of happiness and a family.she just wanted to be young again and she walked away debt free with a buisness we had set up in her name,not even 1ce looking back and left me completely heart broken,I was devastated.at this point I felt worthless and working on a building site became the daily target.through stress I began to loose my hair,I was mocked and the joke everyday from lads iv worked with for years,I realised all there jealousy and envy towards me,finally they had something to get at me and they didn't stop with the hurtful comments.feeling so low after the split I went to a cosmetic surgery for some advice,there had to be something they could do,a cream or something to help,I didn't expect to be told about a drug,he was very positive pushing it on me,said the worst case sinario u will have a decreased sex drive that will level out in time and return to normal if I stopped taking it.i came away and thought I'd give it a go,foolish to consume something medical without the proper research.i just thought they were professional people,the best in there field and the drug was approved,why would a drug that was designed for prostate enlargement in old men and cancer prevention then available for prescription for hair loss?i realise now one of its side effects is hair regrowth on the scalp,and I mean side effect,who cares about hair?ur born with none and the chances are we'll die with none so whys it so important inbetween?vanity and the way society criticises you for mother natures way.women get fat,men go bald,simple.i fell into the trap,I was weak at this tough time in my life an didn't think.
Anyway I took 2 5 ml tablets broke into 4 ova 8 days,I woke up on the morning of the 8th day and couldn't get an erection,no matter how hard I tried or what I thought about,it wouldn't work.i got very worried and threw them in the bin,sat down on line and there found the nightmare in black and white,persistent and perminant sexual side effects due to this drug.i went to my GP and he basically said why did u take that???he said its to late,it's done,that's why we have brains to stop us doin things like this,when u digest something mother nature takes over,and shes very unforgiving.i began to get worse and worse after that,my testicals shrank and became deformed,my body shape changed and my body hair stopped growing,my energy disappeared and my life collapsed.sinse then iv not had an erection,not one,morning,night,day,nothing,iv lost 4 stone in a year,lost my job and am now on the point of living on the street.in 1 year my body has died.Iv sought advice from the leading urologist in the country and he laughed at me,said I'm in a real mess and said that the drug is safe and it's all in my head.really?
We're ginuie pigs and the drug will be pulled soon due to all those people suffering like me and we'll just be casualties of war.they have designed a drug that can ruin ur life and there makin money from the vulnerable.please,any1 out there worried about loosing your hair,embrace it and be proud to be alive,ur only here for a while so **** caring what u look like and live.there's so help for anyone that's fallen to the sick system and they don't care.
I'm 32 and will never live my dream now,kids and happiness.my family gets to watch my perish and die slowly and the people who mocked me and were jealous of me are laughing,theve won.

----------


## NotDyingBald

Dude,

I´m sorry for your situation. But i just think you went to the wrong doctor for start. You should have go to a psychiatrist. The biggest problem was inside your head, not outside.

More than half of your post was talking about how so many depressing things happened to your life, it´s clearly what has most destroyed your life. Your sides just came more evident after you read the stories about finasteride. Even though, search for some medical attention regarding your possible ED situation.

Search for some medical help, it´s my advice.

Cheers

----------


## ljpviper

Propecia is not your problem, like the other post stated. All these stupid post blaming everything on propecia after taking it for a couple of days. 

Unless your seriously allergic to something in the medication no way in a few days that would do that much damage.

I remember I was like 25 in 90s when in proscar was hinted to help stop hairless. I jumped on it right away, glad I did as I am 41 and still got a decent amount of hair. All this fear mongering concerning propecia gets in your head, and sometimes the mind can overpower your body, IMO. 

By the way switched to avodart in 2003 forward. I still get morning wood, so no issues here.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

See this is just the problem,everybody thinks that this stuff is safe.so loosing all ur body hair,loosing 4 stone in a year,brain fog,memory loss,slured speech,constant shakes,anxiety and panic attacks daily since stopping,no erections full stop,testical diformity,that's all normal is it,all in my head?im just telling people my story an the exact truth of what this stuff can do.

----------


## chrisis

Please ignore those who post in defence of Propecia. I believe they have an emotional connection to the drug, such is their desperate longing to keep their hair.

As you know, Propecia is one of the few drugs that can stop hair loss. It does this by preventing testosterone being converted into DHT - DHT being the culprit responsible for hair loss. It seems that either this mechanism causes side effects, or the drug is having some other unknown affect - unfortunately nobody knows. Further to this, I feel that the studies conducted prior to Propecia's approval by the FDA were methodologically flawed. Also be aware that drug companies (Merck in particular) have a track record for suppressing negative data.

I have suffered as a result of Propecia too, although my case doesn't seem as bad as yours. I can only suggest that you seek out an endocrinologist and get some blood tests done. Have you reported your case to the relevant drug authority too? You may also have a legal case, so check out your options.

I know it's frustrating, but ignore those who aren't willing to listen. I am confident that the truth will eventually out.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

No sexual side effects here dude. I've been on it for a year. I like it that my body hair doesn't grow as fast or as much as it used to.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

It's crazy.its we're ur mind set is a the time and what it tells u is more important in life.we're willing to risk our entire lives for the sake of saving something that's natural in life.i admit my head was in a bad place at the time,I wouldn't have even considered it at any other time,but as it was like I said I went for some information.even if there's the 1% chance it can do this 2 somebody they should pull it because as I stated it wasn't designed for hair loss.I have nothing left due to this stuff and what was 1ce my pride and joy,that being my body,it's just slowly dying.simple as that.

----------


## NotDyingBald

> Please ignore those who post in defence of Propecia. I believe they have an emotional connection to the drug, such is their desperate longing to keep their hair.
> 
> As you know, Propecia is one of the few drugs that can stop hair loss. It does this by preventing testosterone being converted into DHT - DHT being the culprit responsible for hair loss. It seems that either this mechanism causes side effects, or the drug is having some other unknown affect - unfortunately nobody knows. Further to this, I feel that the studies conducted prior to Propecia's approval by the FDA were methodologically flawed. Also be aware that drug companies (Merck in particular) have a track record for suppressing negative data.
> 
> I have suffered as a result of Propecia too, although my case doesn't seem as bad as yours. I can only suggest that you seek out an endocrinologist and get some blood tests done. Have you reported your case to the relevant drug authority too? You may also have a legal case, so check out your options.
> 
> I know it's frustrating, but ignore those who aren't willing to listen. I am confident that the truth will eventually out.


 Hey Chrisis,

Just to inform you, i have never touched propecia, so i´m not in any emotional connection to the drug to believe that it´s working to keep my hair. 

But i have been researching this forum for over a year, and its pretty easy to conclude:

1) Side effects do exist.

2) 95% of them are psychological.

If i had an hour or two, i would quote to you dozens of posts related to side effects, in wich users say they did have them, but in the next two paragraphs include the words "maybe", "not sure", "psychological". Just search for yourself.

Another thing that i´ve noticed, it´s, this forum has hundreds of users, and i´ve noticed that only aproxximately 10, appears posting against FIN, and you´re the first in that top ten.

Again, don´t misunderstand me, side effects do exist, but not in the way, % you´re always saying. The same way you "fight" against those who say side effects do not exist, you should accept that a GREAT % of them, are purely psychological.

----------


## Widowmaker

Does finasteride also destroy your ability to use proper spelling and grammar?

----------


## chrisis

> 2) 95% of them are psychological.


 Congratulations. You just repeated the same nonsense every doctor says when they go to report these problems. 

Someone who pulls stats from thin air has absolutely no credibility whatsoever.

----------


## chrisis

> Another thing that i´ve noticed, it´s, this forum has hundreds of users, and i´ve noticed that only aproxximately 10, appears posting against FIN, and you´re the first in that top ten.


 Here's a poll that contradicts your "broresearch".

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=6039

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

I was put on antidepressants,told its all in my head.yes ok.like I said I'm just on here to warn anybody thinking of taking it that it's not worth it,get a transplant if your that desperate.10 grand or ur life????

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Crissis,what help did you seek and get that's helped you?

----------


## ljpviper

Jimmy, sorry u r going through this. I think anti depressants have worse side effects than a lot of meds out there. I have read horror stories.

Your statement of just get a transplant without taking propecia or avodart is not wise. I have seen people at my local gym that have had strips and did not take meds. There hair thins further and most of them there donor thins as well.

This then presents an awful situation as u can see the strip scars and an incomplete transplant. The doctors don't really seem to talk about this.

What looks good today might not look so good 15 years down the road.

----------


## chrisis

> Crissis,what help did you seek and get that's helped you?


 So far I went to one doctor who dismissed my sides as psychological so he wasn't any help. I demanded a blood test anyway, and spoke to the nurse who administered that. I asked her if she could recommend the best doctor at the clinic, with regard to endocrinology, sexual health and in general - listening to their patent. I have an appointment with the doctor she recommended tomorrow to go over my blood test result.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

I noticed on your picture your with a girl,is she supporting you through all this?are you managing to hold your job down?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I was put on antidepressants,told its all in my head.yes ok.like I said I'm just on here to warn anybody thinking of taking it that it's not worth it,get a transplant if your that desperate.10 grand or ur life????


 I took antidepressants, and that caused sexual side effects for me. I could barley stay hard, and it would take me a long time to be able to cum. With fin I've been lucky and have not suffered any sides. I'm sorry that your going thru what your going thru.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

How long have you been taking it for and at what dose?did you have bloods done 1st to check b4 you started it?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

I got off the antidepressants and everything retuned to normal. I was taking them due to a divorce. My wife of 11 years left me for another man. I needed them at the time.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Are you taking finasteride?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

Yes, I have have for a year.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

How many mg's?did you not notice anything dif strait away?are you fine on it?

----------


## Aames

You blame everything on fin and nothing on your antidepressants? I had much more severe side effects when on citalopram than I do on fin. Taking both at the same time was probably a huge mistake.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> How many mg's?did you not notice anything dif strait away?are you fine on it?


 I take 1mg of propecia. No I did not feel any different from the start. I feel fine on it.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

No,I took fin and suffered unbelievable side effects,then half a year after they put me on anti depressants.i didn't take them both at the same time.

----------


## yoursocool90

Start taking a NO supplement and check out this site, assuming your that worried about having possible ed 

http://www.penishealth.com/ <----Will help your sex drive

----------


## 8868alex

> This is my story and a warning to anybody put there even the slightest bit worried about hair loss.
> I'm 6"2,v good looking and Neva been short of the female attention,iv lived a fantastic life,great family and great job.i consider myself a perfectionist and loved physical challenges.iv trained hard since I was 16 and built my body in to what I call a machine.i was top at swimming,mountain biking and fought mma for 3 years up until the year of 2011 when my relationship broke down with my girlfriend,the love of my life.i couldn't understand why she didn't want me anymore after I gave her my soul and was offering her a life of happiness and a family.she just wanted to be young again and she walked away debt free with a buisness we had set up in her name,not even 1ce looking back and left me completely heart broken,I was devastated.at this point I felt worthless and working on a building site became the daily target.through stress I began to loose my hair,I was mocked and the joke everyday from lads iv worked with for years,I realised all there jealousy and envy towards me,finally they had something to get at me and they didn't stop with the hurtful comments.feeling so low after the split I went to a cosmetic surgery for some advice,there had to be something they could do,a cream or something to help,I didn't expect to be told about a drug,he was very positive pushing it on me,said the worst case sinario u will have a decreased sex drive that will level out in time and return to normal if I stopped taking it.i came away and thought I'd give it a go,foolish to consume something medical without the proper research.i just thought they were professional people,the best in there field and the drug was approved,why would a drug that was designed for prostate enlargement in old men and cancer prevention then available for prescription for hair loss?i realise now one of its side effects is hair regrowth on the scalp,and I mean side effect,who cares about hair?ur born with none and the chances are we'll die with none so whys it so important inbetween?vanity and the way society criticises you for mother natures way.women get fat,men go bald,simple.i fell into the trap,I was weak at this tough time in my life an didn't think.
> Anyway I took 2 5 ml tablets broke into 4 ova 8 days,I woke up on the morning of the 8th day and couldn't get an erection,no matter how hard I tried or what I thought about,it wouldn't work.i got very worried and threw them in the bin,sat down on line and there found the nightmare in black and white,persistent and perminant sexual side effects due to this drug.i went to my GP and he basically said why did u take that???he said its to late,it's done,that's why we have brains to stop us doin things like this,when u digest something mother nature takes over,and shes very unforgiving.i began to get worse and worse after that,my testicals shrank and became deformed,my body shape changed and my body hair stopped growing,my energy disappeared and my life collapsed.sinse then iv not had an erection,not one,morning,night,day,nothing,iv lost 4 stone in a year,lost my job and am now on the point of living on the street.in 1 year my body has died.Iv sought advice from the leading urologist in the country and he laughed at me,said I'm in a real mess and said that the drug is safe and it's all in my head.really?
> We're ginuie pigs and the drug will be pulled soon due to all those people suffering like me and we'll just be casualties of war.they have designed a drug that can ruin ur life and there makin money from the vulnerable.please,any1 out there worried about loosing your hair,embrace it and be proud to be alive,ur only here for a while so **** caring what u look like and live.there's so help for anyone that's fallen to the sick system and they don't care.
> I'm 32 and will never live my dream now,kids and happiness.my family gets to watch my perish and die slowly and the people who mocked me and were jealous of me are laughing,theve won.


 Jimmy - 

Sincerely hope you are helped with your situation. Despite the best intentions of many of my fellow posters, this thread has unfortunately become a battle ground for the pro's and cons of Propecia usage. In truth, there is no way for anyone here to to diagnose the issues you are presented with or effectively attribute a singular cause. The arguements raised are all possible but NOT definitive by any stretch. However, I would agree that therapeutic input for your obvious low mood is essential. I find the idea of a Urologist (or any other physician) making light of your predicament a total disgrace. Hopefully you have either some family or friends who are only interested in promoting your welfare and assisting you to get real help. Go back to your GP and explain how bad you are feeling and don't take no for an answer. They can then help to get proper treatment and move on from the sheer misery you appear to be in. If your GP is unreceptive, then change to another one. There are those out there who would listen and be able to provide real assistance. Whatever the reason/s for your problems, I'm sure you can be helped. 

The very best of luck to you!

----------


## 8868alex

> Please ignore those who post in defence of Propecia. I believe they have an emotional connection to the drug, such is their desperate longing to keep their hair.
> 
> As you know, Propecia is one of the few drugs that can stop hair loss. It does this by preventing testosterone being converted into DHT - DHT being the culprit responsible for hair loss. It seems that either this mechanism causes side effects, or the drug is having some other unknown affect - unfortunately nobody knows. Further to this, I feel that the studies conducted prior to Propecia's approval by the FDA were methodologically flawed. Also be aware that drug companies (Merck in particular) have a track record for suppressing negative data.
> 
> I have suffered as a result of Propecia too, although my case doesn't seem as bad as yours. I can only suggest that you seek out an endocrinologist and get some blood tests done. Have you reported your case to the relevant drug authority too? You may also have a legal case, so check out your options.
> 
> I know it's frustrating, but ignore those who aren't willing to listen. I am confident that the truth will eventually out.


 Chrisis -

I have conversed with you in the past and read many of your subsequent posts. I also wish you a speedy recovery and the best of luck with your upcoming surgery. However, even if your problems are related to Propecia (which they may well be), I'm afraid you have to accept that not all will experience these side effects. I would place myself in this number and respectfully disagree with many of your statements. I do however acknowledge your right to express your view and to present information. What I respect less is comments like "desperate longing to keep their hair" or "ignore" the Propecia defence. I think all readers and posters should strive for objectivity wherever possible.

I hope you take these comments in the manner that were intended and again wish you the best!

----------


## lanceuppercut

LOL!




> Does finasteride also destroy your ability to use proper spelling and grammar?


 It must because...




> i consider myself a perfectionist


 All drugs have side effects. This dude is suffering from severe depression. See a therapist.

----------


## Tracy C

> Congratulations. You just repeated the same nonsense every doctor says when they go to report these problems.


 Chrisis,  The problem is that this is not nonsense.  Third party well designed unbiased studies have been conducted and they confirmed this the reality of it.  I am sorry that you are among those very few who are affected in such a way - but ignoring, denying or contaminating the truth isn't going to change anything.  It is more important for everyone to know the whole truth and the real truth.  Not the fear mongers version of the truth, or the ambulance chasers version of the truth.  Competent unbiased studies have been conducted by people other than Merck.  The truth is in the results of those unbiased third party studies.

----------


## ccmethinning

Nice satire. Well done OP  :Wink:

----------


## BigThinker

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I still don't care.  Starting fin in 24 days.

----------


## chrisis

> Chrisis,  The problem is that this is not nonsense.  Third party well designed unbiased studies have been conducted and they confirmed this the reality of it.  I am sorry that you are among those very few who are affected in such a way - but ignoring, denying or contaminating the truth isn't going to change anything.  It is more important for everyone to know the whole truth and the real truth.  Not the fear mongers version of the truth, or the ambulance chasers version of the truth.  Competent unbiased studies have been conducted by people other than Merck.  The truth is in the results of those unbiased third party studies.


 Tracy, with all due respect I'd never be so arrogant as to profess to be an expert on the menstrual cycle or any other sexual health issue pertaining to women. Your knowledge on this subject is not based on personal experience or medical qualification, it is purely an opinion based on casually reading a few websites.

If you want to be useful though, can you point me to a trial that was not methodologically flawed? I've been asking for this for a long time now and no luck. I want to see a specific study that examines the safety of this drug for men with minor hair loss and of a younger age. Give me a shout when you've found such a study. I'll be waiting.

----------


## chrisis

> What I respect less is comments like "desperate longing to keep their hair" or "ignore" the Propecia defence. I think all readers and posters should strive for objectivity wherever possible.
> 
> I hope you take these comments in the manner that were intended and again wish you the best!


 alex, 'm not offended by your comments, I should clarify I wasn't targeting that at posters like you - sympathetic and aware that side effects exist, but at those who are callous and in complete denial.

I will try to be less hostile in my future posts, though this is quite an emotive topic for me too naturally.

----------


## 8868alex

> alex, 'm not offended by your comments, I should clarify I wasn't targeting that at posters like you - sympathetic and aware that side effects exist, but at those who are callous and in complete denial.
> 
> I will try to be less hostile in my future posts, though this is quite an emotive topic for me too naturally.


 It's posts like this that actually show you are a class act at heart. Full respect and for what it's worth I admire your bravery as your situation sounds difficult. I am hopeful that you will find a solution and it's nice to know that whilst posters may disagree, there is a level of sophistication to the exchange!

----------


## drybone

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I still don't care.  Starting fin in 24 days.


 I just started 3 daze ago. 

I got 5 mil and I chopped em in 4. Its hard to chop them into 4 but I am getting the hang of it.  :Smile:

----------


## clarence

> any1 out there worried about loosing your hair,embrace it and be proud to be alive,ur only here for a while so **** caring what u look like and live.there's so help for anyone that's fallen to the sick system and they don't care.


 Yeah totally sucks for sure, but..... I just proudly splattered an horseload of warm cream all over the tiles in my bathroom, and now I am feeling very happy, at least until tomorrow morning when I'm a bit uneasy about getting 'up' due to a pesky boner persistently sticking out like an exclamation mark, although I should then already stop hanging around if I was to renew my finasteride prescription before my appointment at my hairdresser. My biggest problem right now - next to a volatile bunch wanting the stuff which helps in getting me laid to be pulled - is what's gonna clean up my bathroom.

Actually I've already been here for a while, and I gather I will be here at least a bit longer, so I'm gonna need more finasteride.

----------


## BigThinker

> Yeah totally sucks for sure, but..... I just proudly splattered an horseload of warm cream all over the tiles in my bathroom, and now I am feeling very happy, at least until tomorrow morning when I'm a bit uneasy about getting 'up' due to a pesky boner persistently sticking out like an exclamation mark, although I should then already stop hanging around if I was to renew my finasteride prescription before my appointment at my hairdresser. My biggest problem right now - next to a volatile bunch wanting the stuff which helps in getting me laid to be pulled - is what's gonna clean up my bathroom.
> 
> Actually I've already been here for a while, and I gather I will be here at least a bit longer, so I'm gonna need more finasteride.

----------


## inspects

> Anyway I took 2 5 ml tablets broke into 4 ova 8 days,I woke up on the morning of the 8th day and couldn't get an erection,no matter how hard I tried or what I thought about


 Wow....man, go see a Shrink....your in dire need, everything *shriveled* is right, you lost what you had left of your mind too....!

I spared the rest of the audience not posting the remaining rambling incoherent post....good lord.

----------


## Dan26

Sorry to hear about all this man...
In my opinion, you should not be on this forum seeking help. You should go over to propeciahelp.com and speak with some of the people who have had similar things happen to them. They will help direct you on what tests to get, what doctors to see, what lifestyle changes can help etc..

----------


## lucrio

> 


 I know this is off topic but am I the only one who took notice of highlander's seemingly random post in page 3 of this thread? If anyone remembers the depressed poster scorpion, highlander's picture greatly resembles scorpion's avatar picture which I have pasted below. I'm starting to agree with the early suspicions that highlander is scorpion. I apologize, highlander, if this is not true but I just find it coincidental that there were suspicions and now the pictures are the same. 

Also, to the original poster, I feel blood tests and an endocrinologist would be helpful for you if the problems caused by finasteride have had affects on your hormones. I really hope you can recover and feel like yourself again. The side effects I had which caused me to quit finasteride were only temporary and stopped a little after i quit the drug. I can't imagine having them be permanent. Good luck and please seek  better medical attention than doctors who make light of your condition.

Scorpion's avatar picture

----------


## lucrio

Also, why is the blue image of the cross in scorpion's avatar picture the same as the red cross which cover's highlander's avatar picture. 



Sorry for the off topic conspiracy theory but I just had to point this out.

----------


## BigThinker

> Also, why is the blue image of the cross in scorpion's avatar picture the same as the red cross which cover's highlander's avatar picture. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic conspiracy theory but I just had to point this out.


 Not even a conspiracy.  They're clearly the same person.  Everyone here has accepted that and moved on.  I kind of creeped on their profiles a while back.  Highlander faked his suicide and then said a bunch of symbolic shit on Scorpion's message wall.  The whole thing is bizarre but entertaining and interesting.

In regards to the pictures: those are relatively well-known memes, so the overlap in the picture use isn't particularly telling.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-know-that-feel-bro
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/feels-bad-man-sad-frog

The latter  is exclusively related to feeling bad and the former is related to feeling bad in certain contexts.  

Another mystery solved by yours truly.

----------


## lucrio

BigThinker, you're right. I didn't mean to bring up a moot point, I just wanted to show how obvious it was. However I do feel the cross in both pictures is telling.

----------


## BigThinker

> BigThinker, you're right. I didn't mean to bring up a moot point, I just wanted to show how obvious it was. However I do feel the cross in both pictures is telling.


 Ha, worrrrrrd.  The whole thing generated a lot of interest before I was even a member of this forum.  But, I caught wind of it and was rather taken by the whole spectacle.  Gotta love the internet.

----------


## NotDyingBald

> Please ignore those who post in defence of Propecia. I believe they have an emotional connection to the drug, such is their desperate longing to keep their hair.
> 
> As you know, Propecia is one of the few drugs that can stop hair loss. It does this by preventing testosterone being converted into DHT - DHT being the culprit responsible for hair loss. It seems that either this mechanism causes side effects, or the drug is having some other unknown affect - unfortunately nobody knows. Further to this, I feel that the studies conducted prior to Propecia's approval by the FDA were methodologically flawed. Also be aware that drug companies (Merck in particular) have a track record for suppressing negative data.
> 
> I have suffered as a result of Propecia too, although my case doesn't seem as bad as yours. I can only suggest that you seek out an endocrinologist and get some blood tests done. Have you reported your case to the relevant drug authority too? You may also have a legal case, so check out your options.
> 
> I know it's frustrating, but ignore those who aren't willing to listen. I am confident that the truth will eventually out.


 Chrisis, sorry if my nonsense words, or statistics aren´t as much reliable as your "feel"...

Also, saying to ignore others opinion, doesn´t give you more credibility.

And i think you´ve missed my first conclusion, "Sides do exist", so, i´m far away from trying not to listen. And i´m sorry for you. I just want you to understand that you have all the right to warn people about Fin, but that is still a long way between that, and the claims you do.

Cheers

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Iv read all ur comments and still can't get my head around all this,the drug has killed me,simple.it needs banning,instead of arguing we should b getting it banned.can all these men that were healthy b4 b wrong?

----------


## clarence

> Iv read all ur comments and still can't get my head around all this,the drug has killed me,simple.it needs banning,instead of arguing we should b getting it banned


 from my cold, cold dead hands, mother****er!

----------


## chrisis

> Chrisis, sorry if my nonsense words, or statistics aren´t as much reliable as your "feel"...


 Mere semantics! Show me the type of study I've been asking for on this forum for almost a year.

----------


## chrisis

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3481923/
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17655657
> 
> And in future, try looking on pubmed websites for studies conducted on particular drugs. There are over 4,800 hits for "finasteride" alone, and a great deal dealing specifically with ED.


 Aaaaaaaaaaaaand none of this deals with my criticisms of every study I've seen.

One last time:

*Show me a survey that focusses on how Propecia affects men who are relatively young (< 35 let's say) and have minor cases of balding (e.g. only NW1 and NW2). Show me ONE STUDY.*

----------


## Benzzro

Sorry if your story is real, but half your story seems so full of shite.

----------


## BigThinker

> 4. Aames is in fact Scorpion


 Plot twist: you're Scorpion _and_ Aames

_Directed by Michael Bay_

----------


## BigThinker

> Iv read all ur comments and still can't get my head around all this,the drug has killed me,simple.it needs banning,instead of arguing we should b getting it banned.can all these men that were healthy b4 b wrong?


 Honestly, I'm more worried about improper grammar and poor spelling as a potential side effect from fin.

----------


## chrisis

> Honestly, I'm more worried about improper grammar and poor spelling as a potential side effect from fin.


 Get over it. Here's a guy asking for help and there's a bunch of you scrutinising his grammar and spelling. How pretentious.

----------


## BigThinker

> Get over it. Here's a guy asking for help and there's a bunch of you scrutinising his grammar and spelling. How pretentious.


 Yeah, ummm, no.  He's calling for fin to be banned (which is mind blowing) when there's so many dudes on this site that say it's done wonders for them.  There's obviously going to be an  increased concentration of people that have sides (or think they have sides) on this site.  And, even after that, it's _still_ a small proportion of the fin using population on this site that has reported serious sides.  The drug has been out for what, like two decades?  I'm pretty sure if the reports of sides were relevant every industrialized nation in the world wouldn't be prescribing it.

Look.  I'm sorry for your situation.  But, it'd be a serious injustice for you or Jim Bob over here to deter someone from fin who might have awesome benefits from it.  When I get on it in a couple weeks, I'll be the first to openly share every ounce of my experience with you all.  But, I won't be running around flying flags like my experience is a direct reflection of every other person.

----------


## lalala

> Also, why is the blue image of the cross in scorpion's avatar picture the same as the red cross which cover's highlander's avatar picture. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the off topic conspiracy theory but I just had to point this out.


 What do you mean? Doesn't every cross pretty much have the same dimensions?

----------


## chrisis

> But, I won't be running around flying flags like my experience is a direct reflection of every other person.


 I'm not going to stop sharing my experience to give men a balanced view of this drug, just because it's an inconvenient risk that you'd rather not be reminded of. 

I think after my surgery is done I will consider leaving this forum, because I'm tired of being bashed despite every good intention.

It won't be long before Propecia is withdrawn, mark my words.

----------


## Aames

> Plot twist: you're Scorpion _and_ Aames
> 
> _Directed by Michael Bay_


 I'm going to post pics for a Norwood evaluation in a few days. This will confirm we are all different people and that Scorpion is no longer with us, may he rest in peace.

If I were Highlander, I would be very insulted that people are insinuating that I had the time to make THREE accounts for the purpose of trolling on a forum with very few regulars to even troll.

----------


## Assemblage23

I believe they are three different posters, and I even believe Scorpion and Aames aren't trolling at all.

Highlander isn't 100% troll, but he sure trolls quite a bit and this is very entairtaining. He sure was inpired by Scorpion. I really enjoy his posts you should not take them seriously this is just some sick humor.

----------


## chrisis

I also think Scorpion and Highlander are different posters.

----------


## BigThinker

Yeah, I retract my statements.  I was just making flippant statements because this board gets so mega serious.

----------


## Assemblage23

> I also think Scorpion and Highlander are different posters.


 Scorpion being 100% serious, I remember hearing him on Spencer's show, really left a disturbing impression, real madness.

Highlander is also suffering a lot like many of us, but there's a lot of irony and dark tongue in cheek humor behind his posts. It's like he's letting his most shamedul thoughts go in the same way Tourette sufferers yell out what they are so afraid to say.

----------


## docode

As we all know, finasteride is just the active ingredient in Propecia. HOWEVER, just like most drugs on the market there are other versions which use different binding agents to 'pad out' the rest of the pill.

The binding agents are key.

I tried Propecia and it messed with my sexual functioning. I kept at it for two months and nothing changed. I stopped taking it and all went back to normal.

Another doctor recommend Proscar, it comes in 5mg pills which you split into four with a splitter. From day one I suffered no side effects and have been on it for seven years at this stage.

Proscar isn't marketed as 'hair loss' drug like Propecia is, even though it has the same chemical make up. They obviously haven't cut any corners with the binding agents and therefore I, and most others, don't suffer any ill-effects on it.

The bottom line is talk things through with a specialist, not a local doctor. NEVER buy finasteride online, and try different brands until you find one that fits.

----------


## abadacus

7 years?  What was your experience?.. maintain.. regrowth at all? how old are you?

----------


## docode

> 7 years?  What was your experience?.. maintain.. regrowth at all? how old are you?


 I'm 42, started getting SERIOUS hair loss over a period of a few months when I was 35. I went to a proper Hair Clinic for an appointment to see what they'd suggest. The doctor immediately put me on Proscar and Nizoral Shampoo (there's an active ingredient in the shampoo that enhances the effect of the finasteride).

After three months the results were amazing. Hair loss had stopped and started to re-grow around the crown and top of my head, and my hair was much thicker overall. Seven years later the results are still holding. 

They key for me was that I regrew so much thick hair that's it's given me the option to use that hair for a transplant (for the hairline) if I ever wanted it. To be honest though, I'm so happy with the result from the Proscar and not too worried about having a slightly high forehead, you forget about it pretty quickly.

----------


## win200

> I'm not going to stop sharing my experience to give men a balanced view of this drug, just because it's an inconvenient risk that you'd rather not be reminded of. 
> 
> I think after my surgery is done I will consider leaving this forum, because I'm tired of being bashed despite every good intention.
> 
> It won't be long before Propecia is withdrawn, mark my words.


 Your intentions are good, Chris, but your desire to provide a counterpoint to the folks on here who brashly dismiss any complaints about finasteride have led to you to become equally hysterical and hyperbolic.  I agree with you--there are certainly very real and non-imagined side effects that can crop up due to Propecia, and I 100&#37; believe that many people have suffered horrible complications that are not psychological.

However, you're citing the absence of a study that evaluates the drug's safety profile on young, mildly balding men as damning evidence that the drug isn't safe.  I certainly concede that it doesn't look like that study exists, but while absence of that information doesn't verify the drug's safety, it certainly doesn't prove that it ISN'T safe--it just means we don't have a narrowly tailored study for that age range and rate of hair loss. 

Until we have a study that says something like that, there's no quantifiable evidence that the rate of side effects is higher among young men than the rate cited by the studies that HAVE been conducted to date. We have a lot of anecdotal evidence, which I by and large don't doubt, but until that evidence can be QUANTIFIED and offset against the number of younger men that DON'T suffer side effects, there is no hard, scientific evidence to support your hypothesis that younger men have some alarmingly higher rate of side effects.  You're completely entitled to believe that, of course, but scaring the bejesus out of people trying to make a rational decision is selfish and intellectually dishonest.  By all means, share your experience, but just as you accuse the drug's more ardent supporters of having an emotional attachment to it, you've clearly developed the same emotional attachment to dissuading others from using it. 

Potential finasteride users deserve to hear accounts of people who've suffered side effects, but they also deserve to hear from young guys, like me, who have had successful experiences with the drug.

When you say things like, "It won't be long before Propecia is withdrawn, mark my words," you're engaging in some pretty irresponsible fearmongering.  You have no grounds for believing that to be the case, unless you're privy some data not available to the rest of us. So until we actually have some confirmation that moves have been made to pull the drug, I'd respectfully suggest sticking to sharing your story rather than histrionic tantrums.  You've been a great resource on this forum, but your posts are becoming increasingly ascientific and emotional, and that doesn't do anyone any favors.

----------


## 25 going on 65

It is one thing to update the warning label and another thing to ban the drug. It should still be available to those of us who want to keep our hair, I feel.

----------


## drybone

> I'm 42, started getting SERIOUS hair loss over a period of a few months when I was 35. I went to a proper Hair Clinic for an appointment to see what they'd suggest. The doctor immediately put me on Proscar and Nizoral Shampoo (there's an active ingredient in the shampoo that enhances the effect of the finasteride).
> 
> After three months the results were amazing. Hair loss had stopped and started to re-grow around the crown and top of my head, and my hair was much thicker overall. Seven years later the results are still holding. 
> 
> They key for me was that I regrew so much thick hair that's it's given me the option to use that hair for a transplant (for the hairline) if I ever wanted it. To be honest though, I'm so happy with the result from the Proscar and not too worried about having a slightly high forehead, you forget about it pretty quickly.


 I enjoyed the story dude. Thanks for sharing your success.  :Smile:

----------


## JJJJrS

> Scorpion being 100% serious, I remember hearing him on Spencer's show, really left a disturbing impression, real madness.


 When did this happen? Do you have a link to the episode?

----------


## abadacus

Docode... great to hear! 
   I'm kinda in the same boat.. started receding a bit around 35.. and just lately at 37/38 I've noticed some thinning to go along with it which kinda scared me. Just started finasteride around a month ago and hoping to get some similar results as you .. 3 months would be fantastic to start seeing results but I won't be too disappointed if it takes longer or at leasts holds off the thinning/receding which is fairly mild at this point at least for my age.. not sure if you caught my thread >>>>>>
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10904



 Oh yeah.. is Nizoral over the counter or do I need an RX? and how often do you use it? daily .. weekly?

----------


## drybone

> Docode... great to hear! 
>    I'm kinda in the same boat.. started receding a bit around 35.. and just lately at 37/38 I've noticed some thinning to go along with it which kinda scared me. Just started finasteride around a month ago and hoping to get some similar results as you .. 3 months would be fantastic to start seeing results but I won't be too disappointed if it takes longer or at leasts holds off the thinning/receding which is fairly mild at this point at least for my age.. not sure if you caught my thread >>>>>>
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10904
> 
> 
> 
>  Oh yeah.. is Nizoral over the counter or do I need an RX? and how often do you use it? daily .. weekly?


 You can get the 1% solution over the counter and 2% by RX only. I use the 1% and just started finastride 5 days ago. 

So far no shedding or sides.  :Smile:

----------


## JMac

Tapered off fin after 3 months. Down to once a week. Stuff is potent.Had all the side effects. Little sides at once a week. Can only handle once a week.

----------


## BigThinker

> It is one thing to update the warning label and another thing to ban the drug. It should still be available to those of us who want to keep our hair, I feel.


 Agreed.  I can't even fathom it getting banned without some grand new finding regarding sides surfacing.

The majority who don't have serious sides would cause an uproar I'm sure.

----------


## NotDyingBald

The majority who don´t have sides may not even realize that Fin could be banned until they reach the pharmacy and realize that it´s not avaliable anymore.

Because the vast majority who benefits from Fin are not walking around these forums. Are simply just enjoying the benefits from it and not worrying about hairloss.

I´ve realized that the most bad stories about Fin can only be seen in specific hairloss forums. I´ve made an extended search on Google "finasteride results" and if you check the stories on general forums(most in off-topic section) you don´t see the same amout of bad stories as you see here. It´s pretty logical. If you have some problem you come to specific sites(jairloss forums).

And thats why sometimes searching for unbiased information about FIN in this forum it´s kind of like going to a hospital and trying to find someone who is not sick.

----------


## aim4hair

> Jimmy, sorry u r going through this. I think anti depressants have worse side effects than a lot of meds out there. I have read horror stories.
> 
> Your statement of just get a transplant without taking propecia or avodart is not wise. I have seen people at my local gym that have had strips and did not take meds. There hair thins further and most of them there donor thins as well.
> 
> This then presents an awful situation as u can see the strip scars and an incomplete transplant. The doctors don't really seem to talk about this.
> 
> What looks good today might not look so good 15 years down the road.


 Answer is simple.... Don't get strip!!

----------


## drybone

Ive been on it over a week now , taking 1.25mg (cutting a 5 pill into 4) and have had ZERO side effects. 

How long should I wait for these side effects to kick in?  :Confused:

----------


## Aames

> Ive been on it over a week now , taking 1.25mg (cutting a 5 pill into 4) and have had ZERO side effects. 
> 
> How long should I wait for these side effects to kick in?


 Nobody knows! Head on over to propeciahelp and look at the people's usage dates. Some took it for a week while some woke up with sides five years down the road. THE FIN BOOGIE-MAN IS ALWAYS JUST BEHIND YOU!!!!

But seriously, keep on expecting sides and you'll probably get them.

----------


## BigThinker

> Scorpion being 100% serious, I remember hearing him on Spencer's show, really left a disturbing impression, real madness.
> 
> Highlander is also suffering a lot like many of us, but there's a lot of irony and dark tongue in cheek humor behind his posts. It's like he's letting his most shamedul thoughts go in the same way Tourette sufferers yell out what they are so afraid to say.


 Seriously.  Source.

I _must_ hear this, even though I know it'll be bothersome.

----------


## hellouser

I really doubt Fin was able to make Jimmy go completely impotent in only 8 days, especially the first 8 days.

Don't the side effects usually wear off after sometime? I've heard it takes some guys even up to 6 months to completely reverse the side effects.

I'd give it time, although I would panic too.

----------


## inspects

> Ive been on it over a week now , taking 1.25mg (cutting a 5 pill into 4) and have had ZERO side effects. 
> 
> How long should I wait for these side effects to kick in?


 If your in your 30's, 40's I wouldn't expect any sides...I'm in my 50's, I've regrown an exceptional amount of hair in the last seven months on 1 mg Fin daily and 5% Rogaine foam.

Damn stuff is nothing short of magic....!!

Seems the only people complaining about sides are men in their late teens early-mid 20's....when they did the initial testing, I believe the youngest in the group was 30-ish....works well I do know that..not a single side...shoot like a rocket-man... :Big Grin:

----------


## inspects

> I really doubt Fin was able to make Jimmy go completely impotent in only 8 days, especially the first 8 days.
> 
> Don't the side effects usually wear off after sometime? I've heard it takes some guys even up to 6 months to completely reverse the side effects.


 I would agree with you, mental health issues here.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Well,this is obviously just a joke 2 everyone so carry on taking it,Infact I think the whole breed of man should take it,it's so safe,just like taking a smartie,any problems you get while taking this smartie is all in your head.as the leading urologist said to me while laughing,it's 100% safe,thank you mr doghety,thank you.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> Well,this is obviously just a joke 2 everyone so carry on taking it,Infact I think the whole breed of man should take it,it's so safe,just like taking a smartie,any problems you get while taking this smartie is all in your head.as the leading urologist said to me while laughing,it's 100% safe,thank you mr doghety,thank you.


 You've presumably been alive for around 33 years given your user name, yet you've still not learned how to string together a coherent sentence?

Amazing.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Sorry,didn't realise grammar was the be all and end all of life.i bet I earned more in my life than you ever did.eat me.

----------


## chrisis

> When you say things like, "It won't be long before Propecia is withdrawn, mark my words," you're engaging in some pretty irresponsible fearmongering.  You have no grounds for believing that to be the case, unless you're privy some data not available to the rest of us.


 I am privy to the same data as everyone else. Do you really expect a company to continue selling a drug that on an annual basis lost 10.5&#37; in sales while lawsuits increased by 150%? It is *inevitable* that it will eventually be unprofitable and too risky for Merck to carry. Generic versions will no doubt remain, although I would expect a lot of negative publicity to come out of Propecia being taken off the market.

----------


## chrisis

> Seems the only people complaining about sides are men in their late teens early-mid 20's....when they did the initial testing, I believe the youngest in the group was 30-ish....works well I do know that..not a single side...shoot like a rocket-man...


 This is exactly what I'm interested in. The safety of Propecia is unknown for young men and men with minimal balding, and that is being completely ignored by everyone.

----------


## BigThinker

> You've presumably been alive for around 33 years given your user name, yet you've still not learned how to string together a coherent sentence?
> 
> Amazing.


  


Thought I was the only one bothered by that.

----------


## BigThinker

> This is exactly what I'm interested in. The safety of Propecia is unknown for young men and men with minimal balding, and that is being completely ignored by everyone.


 As a 25 year old with minimal balding, I'm curious what dosage you took and for how long?

I'm shooting for 0.625mg every other day to start.  I'm going to do it no matter what, but am genuinely interested in your back story.

----------


## chrisis

> As a 25 year old with minimal balding, I'm curious what dosage you took and for how long?
> 
> I'm shooting for 0.625mg every other day to start.  I'm going to do it no matter what, but am genuinely interested in your back story.


 I took 1mg every day for almost 2 months.

----------


## Aames

> You've presumably been alive for around 33 years given your user name, yet you've still not learned how to string together a coherent sentence?
> 
> Amazing.


 Maybe fin has given him severe neurological damage.

----------


## chrisis

Wouldn't you think a group of men brought together by insecurity would know better than to round on one of their own.

Jimmyjames1980, get in contact with me if you need any help or someone to talk to.

----------


## Misery

> If your in your 30's, 40's I wouldn't expect any sides...I'm in my 50's, I've regrown an exceptional amount of hair in the last seven months on 1 mg Fin daily and 5% Rogaine foam.
> 
> Damn stuff is nothing short of magic....!!
> 
> Seems the only people complaining about sides are men in their late teens early-mid 20's....when they did the initial testing, I believe the youngest in the group was 30-ish....works well I do know that..not a single side...shoot like a rocket-man...


 
You think that's possibly true, or is it just because you are in your 50s and didn't get sides. That's interesting, I wonder if the surveys have ever shown the age groups that have got sides from Propecia, and if it's limited to age groups. But I doubt sides are something they will ever publicise as a survey so it's just guess work. Do we know how many people on here over 40 or 50 have had sides from it?

----------


## BigThinker

> You think that's possibly true, or is it just because you are in your 50s and didn't get sides. That's interesting, I wonder if the surveys have ever shown the age groups that have got sides from Propecia, and if it's limited to age groups. But I doubt sides are something they will ever publicise as a survey so it's just guess work. Do we know how many people on here over 40 or 50 have had sides from it?


 I agree.  This information would be incredibly interesting.  

Speculating, it seems to me that young guys would probably be less mentally stable (more likely to dream sides into existence), less hormonally stable (more likely to actually get sides), and would be more likely to get frustrated with hairloss and use fin erratically.  

Obviously, this is just me analyzing how most young guys act, as a relatively young fella myself.  Not only that, but so many young dudes are self-medicating themselves so they don't have to go through the embarrassment of talking to a physician and because it can be cheaper to use on-line sources.

That's just my 2 cents - I'm probably over-analyzing it.

----------


## drybone

> You think that's possibly true, or is it just because you are in your 50s and didn't get sides. That's interesting, I wonder if the surveys have ever shown the age groups that have got sides from Propecia, and if it's limited to age groups. But I doubt sides are something they will ever publicise as a survey so it's just guess work. Do we know how many people on here over 40 or 50 have had sides from it?


 I am 46 and have had zero side effects but its only been 2 weeks.

----------


## Assemblage23

had my last pill two weeks ago, I definitly feel hornier!! It still could be the placebo effect. I'm going to take a final decision in two more weeks, it shouldnt have that much of an impact on my hair if I restarted, but so far I would say the decrease of libido was REAL. I'm scared of crashing or to have lost my full potential, I cant tell if my recovery is full but I sure feel more attracted to the ladies and have more sexual thoughts for about three days.

I'm going to explore the non-hormonal treatments as much as possible. And pray to god that histogen and P2g2 aren't horseshit.

----------


## Jimmyjames1980

Your a fallen soldier mate.it kills it more and more as time goes on.truth and reality is once youve taken it it's over.you have a recovery period then it crashes,dead.i tried Viagra and still nothing,absolutely zero effect,only 2 years ago I took a quarter Viagra for a laugh and I had a hard on for 3 hours strait,it hurt in the end.its funny that the doc says its phycolgical.i tried to think of everything to make it go down but it wouldn't,now I think of everything I can to make it hard but nothing.
To all you guys who want to take it or thinking about it go ahead,take that risk,I did,on the wrong info of corse.for the top urologist in the country to say its 100% safe,what chance do I have in convincing you???.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Your a fallen soldier mate.it kills it more and more as time goes on.truth and reality is once youve taken it it's over.you have a recovery period then it crashes,dead.i tried Viagra and still nothing,absolutely zero effect,only 2 years ago I took a quarter Viagra for a laugh and I had a hard on for 3 hours strait,it hurt in the end.its funny that the doc says its phycolgical.i tried to think of everything to make it go down but it wouldn't,now I think of everything I can to make it hard but nothing.
> To all you guys who want to take it or thinking about it go ahead,take that risk,I did,on the wrong info of corse.for the top urologist in the country to say its 100% safe,what chance do I have in convincing you???.


 So when did you crash? so far I'm doing better than when I was on fin, if I feel my libido going down again I'll get back on fin at least I'll save my hair

----------


## BigThinker

> for the top urologist in the country to say its 100% safe,what chance do I have in convincing you???.


 Zero %.  

Whether you care to believe it or not, other people have good experiences with fin. Why are you so convinced you need to project your experience as the only possible outcome of taking fin?  I'm beginning to think you have vested interest in fin alternatives to spend this much time and energy fear mongering against it.

----------


## Aames

> Wouldn't you think a group of men brought together by insecurity would know better than to round on one of their own.
> 
> Jimmyjames1980, get in contact with me if you need any help or someone to talk to.


 Same here, jimmy. I'd be happy to proofread your posts for you. Contact me anytime.

----------


## chrisis

> Same here, jimmy. I'd be happy to proofread your posts for you. Contact me anytime.


 Aames, your services are not required thanks.

----------


## nativer

Aames how does this work.  

Do I give you my post before hand?  Do you proof read them and send them back to me corrected?  Or do you annotate them and I then make changes and resubmit the post back to you?  Keeping this process going till you give me the green light?

I am with out a secretary every since she said "leave you wife or it is over"  

I get the feeling you would be perfect to sub in while I locate a newer younger 
model.  

Let me know

----------


## BigThinker

> Same here, jimmy. I'd be happy to proofread your posts for you. Contact me anytime.


 Trololololololololololo

----------


## itsmyhairs

> Sorry,didn't realise grammar was the be all and end all of life.i bet I earned more in my life than you ever did.eat me.


 I'm sorry, I actually thought you were being serious because your post was so incoherent(and since I never read the entire thread, that it turns out you started), since normally sarcasm is delivered with a little more wit(not trying to sound harsh).

I can really empathise with you, I had sides on propecia too. 

Didn't mean to be a big dick.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Misery

> I am 46 and have had zero side effects but its only been 2 weeks.


 Good luck with that and I hope you get good results, safely!
Just wondered if Inspects was talking from a knowledge of it, or just a guess

----------


## drybone

> Good luck with that and I hope you get good results, safely!
> Just wondered if Inspects was talking from a knowledge of it, or just a guess


 Thanks man!!!

----------


## BigThinker

> Good luck with that and I hope you get good results, safely!
> Just wondered if Inspects was talking from a knowledge of it, or just a guess


 From what I've seen him say, he is one of the fin users who has had extremely good results with zero sides.

----------


## Jazz1

Iv had major sides been in it for a year, woke up couple months no erection no feeling nothing etc. I stopped it, took 100mg zinc, horny goateed, relaxed no stress and I was up firing again. Now I'm back on 1mg fine, it's all head game but sides can be real so take a good multi vitamin with zinc etc.

----------


## Assemblage23

> Iv had major sides been in it for a year, woke up couple months no erection no feeling nothing etc. I stopped it, took 100mg zinc, horny goateed, relaxed no stress and I was up firing again. Now I'm back on 1mg fine, it's all head game but sides can be real so take a good multi vitamin with zinc etc.


 How long did it take you to recover your sex drive? was it sudden or gradual?
When you restarted how did you feel? basically tell us about the transition periods please.

I have been off propecia for a little more than two weeks. 
My balls feel full, it's very weird. And I feel more attracted to the women I see everyday. Again maybe it's all in my head!

----------


## drybone

Thats an interesting tip on the zinc. I will keep it in mind.  :Smile:

----------


## nativer

I have forwarded Jazz1's "cure" for Propecia sides to the FDA and Merck.

Merck will be happy because now they can resolve all those lawsuits with a simple "good mutli vitamin and Zinc"    The FDA can add yet another label to Propecia that says "it's all head game"

Thank you Jazz1, thank you.

----------


## drybone

> I have forwarded Jazz1's "cure" for Propecia sides to the FDA and Merck.
> 
> Merck will be happy because now they can resolve all those lawsuits with a simple "good mutli vitamin and Zinc"    The FDA can add yet another label to Propecia that says "it's all head game"
> 
> Thank you Jazz1, thank you.


 Hey let me know how all those multi billion dollar lawsuits work out. Maybe I will develop some side effects to cash in on the $3.26 each plaintiff gets in the settlement.

----------


## BigThinker

> Hey let me know how all those multi billion dollar lawsuits work out. Maybe I will develop some side effects to cash in on the $3.26 each plaintiff gets in the settlement.


 Haha.  Well said.

People that participate in that are the same people that call hotlines to seek legal consultation on a decade old car accident, or to attempt to cash in on grandpa's mesothelioma.

Life noobs.

If I take fin, get good results, and negligible sides, I hope I have the energy to get back on this forum and report.  Most likely, I'll be too busy joining a body building forum to work on that aspect of my life though.

----------


## nativer

> Hey let me know how all those multi billion dollar lawsuits work out. Maybe I will develop some side effects to cash in on the $3.26 each plaintiff gets in the settlement.


 OK, and tell you what.  I will write your name down.  In another decade when you develop prostate cancer, I will give you $3.26.

----------


## nativer

Let me just correct this for you.





> Haha.  Well said.
> 
> If I take fin, get good results, and imagine negligible sides....

----------


## BigThinker

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

So, you're saying I will use my mind to minimize big side effects into negligible ones?  Sounds good to me.

----------


## drybone

> OK, and tell you what.  I will write your name down.  In another decade when you develop prostate cancer, I will give you $3.26.


 Excellent work with that crystal ball. Can you also tell me what next week's lotto numbers are as well? 

Mayan's calendar is running out you know.  :Smile:

----------


## drybone

> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> So, you're saying I will use my mind to minimize big side effects into negligible ones?  Sounds good to me.


 No. He says he can read your mind . Just like the crystal ball he is using to predict my prostate cancer. 

Inst he a peach?

----------


## Exodus

> How long did it take you to recover your sex drive? was it sudden or gradual?
> When you restarted how did you feel? basically tell us about the transition periods please.
> 
> I have been off propecia for a little more than two weeks. 
> *My balls feel full, it's very weird.* And I feel more attracted to the women I see everyday. Again maybe it's all in my head!


 No Homo, but Im happy to read this.

----------


## Misery

> From what I've seen him say, he is one of the fin users who has had extremely good results with zero sides.


 Yeh, I heard that, and he had a HT too. I just wondered if he read somewhere that sides don't hit after 40 something because of 'something'. Or if it's just his thoughts because he's late 40s

----------


## drybone

> Yeh, I heard that, and he had a HT too. I just wondered if he read somewhere that sides don't hit after 40 something because of 'something'. Or if it's just his thoughts because he's late 40s


 Im 46 and have no side effects. It is possible my testosterone levels have dipped since 25. 

I feel no sexual dysfunction, but then again I have always had 'good circulation' so to speak  :Big Grin:  

I fell no loss of energy. Nothing. But then agian I agree that things can be totally different for a younger man or simply another man.

----------


## ulanude

myself i stopped propecia long time ago. testosteron levels were higher than norm when analyzed. and yes i suffered the sides. once dropped thing got back to normal within ca. 6 month. I was lucky that i stopped early enough before sides became irreversible (but then again who knows what else will come long-term). stay away if you can is my advice. better natural options and topicals.

----------


## BigThinker

> stay away if you can is my advice. *better natural options and topicals*.


 

That just simply isn't true.

Sorry for your sides, but I'm absolutely taking finasteride.

----------


## Misery

> That just simply isn't true.
> 
> Sorry for your sides, but I'm absolutely taking finasteride.


 I'm living proof that 'natural', just does NOT work. I so wish it did, like many on here, Well everyone actually. I'm not on Fin either. And I'm not saying you HAVE to take it, but it's just my experience with 'Natural'.

Things like Vitamins and that con Nourkrin or Viviscal or whatever they want to call it this week, &#163;50GB a month for absolute rubbish. I was taken in, conned. used it for couple of years. Did nothing. Same as the shampoos like that rubbish Alpecin. Saw Palmetto. Biotin, Mega strength B Complex, Multi Vits, I've tried EVERYTHING!!!! Honestly. Everything in my power to avoid using chemical, but no matter who you are it will catch you in the end if you are trying to stop hairloss now. I'm sick to my stomach of watching hair fall out and looking in the mirror. It's a toss up to how stressed you are and if it's interfering with your every day life, to chancing the Fin. It's all personal choice at the end of the day. Or HT. But is there anyone on here who has had a HT that isn't still on something anyway?

----------


## drybone

> I'm living proof that 'natural', just does NOT work. I so wish it did, like many on here, Well everyone actually. I'm not on Fin either. And I'm not saying you HAVE to take it, but it's just my experience with 'Natural'.
> 
> Things like Vitamins and that con Nourkrin or Viviscal or whatever they want to call it this week, £50GB a month for absolute rubbish. I was taken in, conned. used it for couple of years. Did nothing. Same as the shampoos like that rubbish Alpecin. Saw Palmetto. Biotin, Mega strength B Complex, Multi Vits, I've tried EVERYTHING!!!! Honestly. Everything in my power to avoid using chemical, but no matter who you are it will catch you in the end if you are trying to stop hairloss now. I'm sick to my stomach of watching hair fall out and looking in the mirror. It's a toss up to how stressed you are and if it's interfering with your every day life, to chancing the Fin. It's all personal choice at the end of the day. Or HT. But is there anyone on here who has had a HT that isn't still on something anyway?


 I was never sold on meds but then again I started on this journey in 1986. 

Back then propecia was a GIMMICK. Same with Rogaine. Back then they were trying to hawk 'hair systems' . I even went to an appointment with one guy. Its just fake hair thats clipped onto your head. Its actually funny in hindsight but it was state of the art back then. 

Now finally after I went ahead with the HT, i was still ignoring any other meds after 25 years. But now there has been 25 years of research behind the products. 

And I found over and over that the studies behind both Rogaine and Finasteride were positive. There is risk of side effects, and no guarantee it will work to our satisfaction. 

however, NOTHING is guaranteed in life to work to our satisfaction. 

We have to find out for ourselves.  :Smile:

----------


## Misery

> I was never sold on meds but then again I started on this journey in 1986. 
> 
> Back then propecia was a GIMMICK. Same with Rogaine. Back then they were trying to hawk 'hair systems' . I even went to an appointment with one guy. Its just fake hair thats clipped onto your head. Its actually funny in hindsight but it was state of the art back then. 
> 
> Now finally after I went ahead with the HT, i was still ignoring any other meds after 25 years. But now there has been 25 years of research behind the products. 
> 
> And I found over and over that the studies behind both Rogaine and Finasteride were positive. There is risk of side effects, and no guarantee it will work to our satisfaction. 
> 
> however, NOTHING is guaranteed in life to work to our satisfaction. 
> ...


 Yep, can't argue with that!

Oh I did Silica too, did I mention that one?! That was crap too!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigThinker

Well said, drybone.  That's why we have to be able to find peace within ourselves regardless of whether the treatments work.  Further, we should only be messing with treatments that are scientifically sound (not knocking experimental treatments, necessarily).

Misery: Right on, man.  That dude advising people use natural treatments exclusively is being irresponsible and could cost some dudes precious time starting real treatments (just like I have wasted 6 months, though largely spent informing myself and watching my hair pattern develop/deteriorate).

To both of you: I'm sure you've got be annoyed that months or even years were lost waiting for a real treatment, or to wait for a natural option to fail you first.  Glad to read posts from two level-headed dudes.  Wish I could just push a button to ignore half the irrational turds that post on here.

----------


## drybone

I have never encountered the amount of trolls on a chat site that I have here. 

I couldnt figure it out for the longest time but I think some are frustrated because whatever they tried failed, or they waited until they were bald to act . 

I waited decades, but only because my hair was falling out so slowly. If it was faster I would have got here faster. 

And yeah, it sucked i didnt just bite the bullet and try the fin years ago but hey, i still got a good chunk of hair left. The HT has been good . 

I like it when people are positive  :Smile: 

Whats the point of coming here to rain on everyone parade and tell them their doomed  :Frown:

----------


## Dan26

If you are not willing to take fin (I am not personally), and you are determined to save your hair, start researching experimental products. Read the clinical studies...and in some cases (for the ones that have them), the clinical trials  :Big Grin: 

It is worth it!

----------


## Assemblage23

http://www.examiner.com/article/prop...-hopes?cid=rss


I am about to restart I think

----------


## BigThinker

> http://www.examiner.com/article/prop...-hopes?cid=rss
> 
> 
> I am about to restart I think


 I've stumbled across that article (propaganda) before.  I like they set the initial tone as this kid being  some all-American boy, or "young Tom Hanks" (haha, wow).

"Meanwhile, as is frequently the case with PFS patients, Garner's girlfriend had dumped him in the wake of his sexual dysfunction." lolwut.  I won't bother explaining how ridiculous of a claim that is.

The author of that article is an obese turd (see his picture at the bottom of the article).

Here's the thread where objective-less Dr. was interviewed about his studies: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4936  Note: I love how a handful of fear mongers flocked and blew it up with assumption-ridden nonsense.  They also made absurd claims about Spencer having vested interest in Merck and tried to discredit him, when all I hear is an honest person digging deep and asking educated, penetrating questions.

Dr. Irwing's studies are so riddled with bias it actually blows my mind (and, no controls, dafuq?).  And, if anyone is familiar with the hierarchy of objectivity in types of scientific studies, they would know that all the RCT trials trump this fool's retrospective cohort/interview studies.  The only reason this quack's studies were published is because he is associated with GWU and produced egregious, eye-catching results (which makes a study infinitely more likely to get published, for you guys not in the know).

Here's a video the "doctor" put out almost two years ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAZ3-t7vJeg  Oh, that's weird, it's hosted by propeciahelp.com.  And, if you go through the comments, every guy who says they have not had sides with finasteride get's down-voted until his comment is hidden.

Every single site I run into that is on the anti-fin side of the fence is so flamboyant and out-spoken.  Further, the only studies they can reference is Dr. Irvin's (if you want to call those studies).

Anyone with an ounce of integrity and scientific background can see right through this.

I'm days away from starting finasteride, and couldn't be more excited.

----------


## Assemblage23

yes this sounds fishy but still I'm sure many of the horror stories are real not everyone reacts the same way to hormonal manipulation. I think I am gonna restart as well. I was expecting a surge of hornyness and I barely felt a small libido increase. My hair is still worth keeping if topik does a good job.

----------


## BigThinker

> yes this sounds fishy but still I'm sure many of the horror stories are real not everyone reacts the same way to hormonal manipulation. I think I am gonna restart as well. I was expecting a surge of hornyness and I barely felt a small libido increase. My hair is still worth keeping if topik does a good job.


 Yeah.  My apologies: I don't mean to undermine the side effects.  Obviously, messing with your hormones can potentially lead to sides.  I'm not trying to brush that under the rug.

I just can't take anyone serious who says they have serious sides, because their verbiage and demeanor are always so abrasive and almost always incoherent.

I hope your sides subside and your hair turns out well.

----------


## dex89

> http://www.examiner.com/article/prop...-hopes?cid=rss
> 
> 
> I am about to restart I think


 *"Propecia shrinks genitals of aspiring young teacher"*

I call BS on this, haha dear god. Anyway, I stumble upon a great find, for those who are going threw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION, this might help you. 

http://www.pegym.com/penis-exercises...rcises-for-men

----------


## drybone

> *"Propecia shrinks genitals of aspiring young teacher"*
> 
> I call BS on this, haha dear god. Anyway, I stumble upon a great find, for those who are going threw ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION, this might help you. 
> 
> http://www.pegym.com/penis-exercises...rcises-for-men


 Poor guy. He was the size of a salami before and now a pencil.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Why doesnt he take those male 'enhancement' pills to counteract the effects  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drybone

> I'm days away from starting finasteride, and couldn't be more excited.


 3 weeks now no sides whatsoever  :Smile: 

Havent noticed any extra shedding but maybe im not paying attention.

----------


## Assemblage23

Almost three weeks off, I am certain I have random erections MUCH MORE OFTEN.

----------


## drybone

> Almost three weeks off, I am certain I have random erections MUCH MORE OFTEN.


 Sucks that it didnt work for you but I guess some guys got it and some guys dont.  :Smile: 

Working great for me. No side effects at all.

----------

